# Centerline drawer slides



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That's the only way to go for shop drawers and with full extension do you can get to the stuff in the back of the drawer.

cheers, Jim


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I find it difficult to size the drawer to allow for proper operation of the drawers. Looks like you did a nice fit on yours. Thanks for posting


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks…always stressful but I had some ability to adjust based on how I did the cabinet. I used corner brackets so I could dis-assemble if needed down the road. And took me a looooong time to get it all done!


> I find it difficult to size the drawer to allow for proper operation of the drawers. Looks like you did a nice fit on yours. Thanks for posting
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------

